

Why you should never skip writing tests - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/05/maintaining-discipline.html

======
bridgetroll
When I first read the headline, I thought the poster meant "taking a writing
test" like taking an exam.

Thanks for sharing. We do test first on one of the projects I've recently
joined. The project uses JUnit for unit tests and integration tests, Maven for
automated builds, JIRA for tracking, and Subversion. The project manager keeps
things simple, no heavy process. Also, We're a geographically distributed
team.

~~~
chriszf
Hey.. uhh.. Do you work on the same project as me, or is this just a common
setup?

~~~
bridgetroll
You use JIRA too? What do you think of it?

~~~
chriszf
We use jira, svn, maven _and_ j-unit. Jira I think is pretty good. But that's
only in comparison with what I was using before, which was clear..quest?
Clearcase? One of those. Man, what a terrible program.

In comparison, despite jira having a UI that was clearly created by
developers, it seems quite dandy for tracking (and logically linking) bugs.

~~~
bridgetroll
If what you used was for bug tracking it would be clearquest, rational
clearquest. A program only the darkest souls of the empire would embrace.

I was held at gunpoint (exaggeration) and had to administer it. Note, this was
a 7 year old version of clearquest at the time.

JIRA is clunky but it is effective. I ought not say more as it would be
impolite.

I've had to formally evaluate bug tracking and issue tracking systems. They
all suck to one degree or another as each has a fatal flaw, in my honest
opinion. I probably ought to write a blog entry on the trackers I evaluated
and the level of spam that the commercial versions send out to evaluators.

------
edw519
I never take a break, even an overnight break, at an "appropriate breaking
point". That way, it's easy to pick up where I left off. A nice byproduct is
that I rarely rush to get something done while tired.

~~~
ardit33
also, never check-in code when you have been drinking. Learnt it the hard
way.... twice.

